

How the wrong decision in Schwarzenegger v. EMA could kill freemium online games - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2010/09/27/how-the-wrong-decision-in-schwarzenegger-v-ema-could-cripple-video-game-innovation/

======
wccrawford
He states that all freemium games will have to get credit cards to validate
the age of their players.

That's not true!

They'll only have to do that to Californians. Nobody else has that law.

And for that matter, why can't they do just like videos online and ask their
user's age? If the user lies, is that the fault of the game's creator? To buy
anything, that user will still have to have a credit card.

There's also the matter that someone isn't a 'customer' until they've bought
something. Can you be forced to restrict usage of your product from someone
when that someone hasn't paid for anything?

How does this apply to free games? Open source games?

